# The Official : Which Diesel is Better Thread ?



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Ford Powerstroke, Dodge Cummins, or GM Duramax ?

1. Which make and model ?

2. Why ?


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

you had to start a war didnt you.
if you are looking at engines sold today i would have to start with cummins becuase of its reliabilty, power and simple engine compartment
second would be the duramax due to its smoothness and power
third would have to be the pwstke, it has some makin up to do after all the mechanical problems with the 6.0 and 6.4, it does have good power, but an engine that needs two turbos to make the same amount of power as the other two engines on the market leaves something to be desired


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Which model year? Huge differences from year to year on some motors.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hot shot drivers run mostly cummins,,,, nuff said,,,


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

same thing i noticed
i drive back and forth to houston quite a bit and all the hotshot drivers i see are driving cummins and when asked why they say "becuase they dont leave you sitting on the side of the road after 200k miles". i met a hotshot with an 01 cummins with almost 500k on the odometer and he said he hasnt had a lick of problems.


CoastalOutfitters said:


> hot shot drivers run mostly cummins,,,, nuff said,,,


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

LOL, I went to Ebay and looked at the highest mileage trucks (not commercial). That should be a good indicator, right? Here are the highest mileage trucks in order....

Ford
Chevy
Dodge
Ford 
Chevy
Dodge

Considering all three manufacturers have pretty good trucks ('cept the new Ford, unfortunatley), I'm constantly amazed at the blind loyalty some folks have for a given manufacturer.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I was tempted to pickup a 2004 Chevy Duramax with the Allison used with about 100K miles for about $18K but now Im not so sure with the problems reported with all the injector failures, folks are getting stuck with the $4000.00 repair job and that aint sitting to well with what seems to be a common problem on the Chevy's, even the ones that have the 7 year 200k mile warranty some dealerships are not covering the cost under the warranty!
I love the power, and mileage...but problems...
I have also heard about going with the Cummins...i just cant bring myself to buy a Dodge tho..


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Monarchy said:


> LOL, I went to Ebay and looked at the highest mileage trucks (not commercial). That should be a good indicator, right? Here are the highest mileage trucks in order....
> 
> Ford
> Chevy
> ...


That is a great idea ! I wonder if other sites such as Truck Trader etc. will give you the same results ?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Which diesel is better, not which truck is better....

The 5.9 Cummins was the best of the three. Least weight, fewest moving parts, no glow plugs, best economy. 

If you buying an 07 or newer model, I would go with the Duramax. I hear the 6.4's are having troubles ( A friend bought two for his company, one has already had an overhaul), and the new 6.7 Cummins has some issues (Give Cummins a year to work out the bugs). The 6.4 may be a great engine, but, it also is just too new to the marketplace.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

What Bugs Have The 6.7 Had, Just Wondering, I Guess All The Problems With The 6.4 Have Overridden The Probs Of The New 6.7.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

*Here we go!*

I grabed the popcorn and milkduds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All three have there benifits and all three have there flaws. I think Ford has the best over all truck(body supension), Dodge has the best engine (the inline hoss), and Chevy has the best drive train (allison). IMO

I think it would be interesting if all the big three got together and put all of the best atributes together and tried it out.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the old 12 valve cummins was a beast........... dropped in 1998 1/2 production..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

bowed up said:


> What Bugs Have The 6.7 Had, Just Wondering, I Guess All The Problems With The 6.4 Have Overridden The Probs Of The New 6.7.


Bowed up, what I hear is the new Cummins has some computer problems, which should all be cleared up fairly quickly. The new 6.7 gets about 2 MPG less than the 5.9, and, YOU CANNOT IDLE the engine for extended periods of time, it stops up the exhaust system. That is why I found a 5.9 when I was ready to trade. 
I am a Ford man, and have owned a lot of them, but, the BS and lawsuits between Ford and Navistar made me try something different until they get it right. When Ford finds a great engine to go with a great truck, they will be # 1 easily.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Which diesel is better, not which truck is better....
> 
> The 5.9 Cummins was the best of the three. Least weight, fewest moving parts, no glow plugs, best economy.
> 
> If .


 Plus, the 12 valve motors had an all mechanical Bosch inline injector pumped lubed by engine oil not fuel. If you have a problem with the filter, lift pump, or fuel feed, it won't kill your $3000 injector pump like it will on the 98 and later 24 valve Dodge Cummins. If you want to soup it up, an inexpensive torque plate change in the injector pump will do the trick instead of an expensive tuner. The same motor comes rated at 400 plus HP in off road and marine applications, so you know it is not working too hard in that Dodge.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, JUST A SIMPLE COMPUTER PROBLEM, AS FOR THE IDLING THAT IS ANY NEW TRUCK, IT CLOGS A LITTLE SCREEN UP WITH SOOT, YOU CAN HAVE THE TRUCK SET UP WITH A HIGH IDLE. WE HAD A 6.0 SET PROGRAMMED FOR HIGH IDLE BECUASE THE FUEL INJECTORS WERENT GETTING ENOUGH FUEL AND WERE GOING OUT. I DRIVE AN 06 5.9 AND LOVE IT, I TOO WAS A FORD MAN, AS MY FAMILY HAS DRIVEN THEM FOR YEARS AND MY LAST TRUCK WAS A 95 7.3. THE PROBLEMS FORD HAD IS WHAT TURNED ME AWAY AND I NEVER HAVE LIKED CHEVY *TRUCKS. *HMMM, FORD BODY, CUMMINS ENGINE, ALLISON, CHEVY RIDE - I LIKE IT.


bigfishtx said:


> Bowed up, what I hear is the new Cummins has some computer problems, which should all be cleared up fairly quickly. The new 6.7 gets about 2 MPG less than the 5.9, and, YOU CANNOT IDLE the engine for extended periods of time, it stops up the exhaust system. That is why I found a 5.9 when I was ready to trade.
> I am a Ford man, and have owned a lot of them, but, the BS and lawsuits between Ford and Navistar made me try something different until they get it right. When Ford finds a great engine to go with a great truck, they will be # 1 easily.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Actually the truck that had a win at the DHRA was a Dura with a bult 48RE because the allison couldnt handle the power. I know 3 guys who have had their allison rebuilt before 80,000, the allison is not what eveyone says it is. As far as the best diesel, Cummins bar none. Look at senis, inline's, nuff said. The one thing that has failed on my truck is the dash cracked, come to find out the for some reason the dodge dash DOES NOT like any armorall. Heads up to all the other CTD guys, NO armorall.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bowed up said:


> mechanical problems with the 6.0 and 6.4,


Who's having problems with the 6.4?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

6.4 owners.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

My '03 CTD is the best, because its paid for!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> 6.4 owners.


Yea, My problem is the wife took it to work


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I've owned 5 different dodge ctd trucks, still currently own an 03 and an 06. To me the most important thing on a truck is the engine, because if you don't have a good reliable engine under the hood everything else is pointless.

I am not brand loyal except when it comes to the cummins.


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

Monarchy said:


> LOL, I went to Ebay and looked at the highest mileage trucks (not commercial). That should be a good indicator, right? Here are the highest mileage trucks in order....
> 
> Ford
> Chevy
> ...


Highest mileage? Doesn't show how many engine replacements/rebuilds?:rotfl: LOL Just had to say it. Sorry.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Wouldn't the ones w/ the highest mileage still be on the road w/ the original owners?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

My 6.4 is absolutely flawless 18K and no issues. previous 05 model 6.0 100K and never back to dealer.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

bowed up said:


> What Bugs Have The 6.7 Had, Just Wondering, I Guess All The Problems With The 6.4 Have Overridden The Probs Of The New 6.7.


Here are a few to start out with :

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48044

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45749

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49787

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52021

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51927

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46427

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47949

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46993

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=174479

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=174479

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=171931

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=171931


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

But no fire out of the exaust.  I would never buy a new design engine the first few years. The 5.9's are now worth their weight in gold.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> But no fire out of the exaust.  I would never buy a new design engine the first few years. The 5.9's are now worth their weight in gold.


Agreed. I think all of the late model 5.9, 6.0, 7.3, and 6.6l diesel engines that do not require ULSD are going to be a hot commidity as the years progress. They have incredible modern day technology while still being the coal rolling, loud and obnoxious engines that diesel buyers crave.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> But no fire out of the exaust.  .


That was with the Nascar chip!!!!!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Cummins motor, mated to an Allison transmission, hidden by a Ford body??? Sign me up for one when they build it. :rotfl:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Cummins motor, mated to an Allison transmission, hidden by a Ford body??? Sign me up for one when they build it. :rotfl:


Actually, the Ford Torqshift tranny has been VERY reliable, unlike the old E4 OD.

I had two of them, with over 200,000 miles total, and never had any trouble at all, and I tow very heavy loads. I would take a Ford with Cummins and Torqshift!

IMO Ford will have a new diesel in their trucks within the next couple of years. There is too much going on and too many lawsuits between them and Navistar for the relationship to last. I just feel sorry for all the 6.0, and 6.4 owners when Ford drops Navistar, and they do not get much support when they get caught in the middle of a nasty divorce.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Can CAT hold off long enough to wait on Ford?
i hope the dont wait on toyota or nissan to put a diesel in, that would be a waste of a good engine.
just think: CAT, Allison, Ford


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> Here are a few to start out with :
> 
> http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48044
> 
> ...


What a piece of junk:rotfl: I bet the dash falls off too.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> The one thing that has failed on my truck is the dash cracked, come to find out the for some reason the dodge dash DOES NOT like any armorall. Heads up to all the other CTD guys, NO armorall.


Dodge dash will crack with or withour Armorall. 1st was a 97 and I used armorall and the dash cracked. Was told that it was the armorall. Next Dodge was a2002 - No Armorall - Dash cracked. This seems to be the only weak spot on the dodge, as I now have the 2007 Cumings.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Here is some cash if it does:rotfl:
http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48092&highlight=Dash+fell+apart


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey better the dash than the engine.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Hey better the dash than the engine.


I guess you missed this post:spineyes:

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=48044

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=45749

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=49787

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=52021

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=51927

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=46427

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=47949

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/foru...ead.php?t=46993

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...ad.php?t=174479

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...ad.php?t=174479

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...ad.php?t=171931

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...ad.php?t=171931


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

bowed up said:


> Can CAT hold off long enough to wait on Ford?
> i hope the dont wait on toyota or nissan to put a diesel in, that would be a waste of a good engine.
> just think: CAT, Allison, Ford


If you read the diesel engine forums, the rumor is that Ford and Cat have a deal working.

Rumors also said that both Nissan and Toyota were planning an 09 model year diesel powered, heavy duty truck. I read one the other day that said both of the Japanese auto makers had suspended plans "indefinitely" for hevy duty American trucks, they are worried that with fuel cost increasing, there will not be enough market for them, by the time they get them ready to sell. (Toyota is already stung some by slow sales of their new Tundra trucks).

Of course, it is all rumor, the dealers don't know for sure, but, it is my understanding neither the Nissan or Toyota trucks have strong enough frames to support 1 ton GVW's, so, a completely new truck needs to be designed.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I guess you missed I DONT drive a 6.ohno or a flame thrower or a 6.7..........5.9 baby, solid gold.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Toyota is supposedly coming out with a light duty (1/2 ton) diesel option as are GMC and Dodge in late 2008 as 2009 models. The Dodge is supposed to be a new V6 Cummins Motor. Someone close to me has seen CAT powered Toyotas on their proving ground doing hi tem testing a few months ago. But I'd think Ford would be more likely to do a deal with CAT in light of their Navistar contract problems.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Honestly, if you were Cat would you deal with ferd. Inernational is just fine..........its ferd screwing up the power plants. Why do you think they arent warranting them after ferd touches them. Blue oval boys are blind as a bat, trust me I even considered a 7.3 in an '01 before I bouight my CTD, but hell no to the rest of it all.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

I wish the _big 3_ would go ahead and be like the medium size truck market were you can get just about any truck/engine/transmission setup you want


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

My last two trucks have been a 7.3 powerstroke and I currently drive a 6.0 powerstroke. I really miss my 7.3


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I have heard from owners of 92 and 93 CTD that average over 20mpg. Both said they won't get you no where quick but run good. Was told the same by a guy in a 6.2 gm diesel in a blazer. Anyone heard or seen the same results?

SD


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Cummins*

I love my 06' (5.9) Cummins diesel. I feel like it has the best of several worlds....fairly quiet, tons of power, proven, and reliable. I do not have much to say about by Dodge but I love the engine. My Cummins and my lab are about the two most reliable things in my life....


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have owned both Fords and Dodges a 2001 I luved and a 2006 6.0 it was a nightmare my new 2006 Dodge runs great no problems I ll stick with the dodge because I like the power the 6 spd and I get 19 MPG empty with the 1 ton 4x4 the ford was just bad news


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

please tell of your problems


paragod said:


> I have owned both Fords and Dodges a 2001 I luved and a 2006 6.0 it was a nightmare my new 2006 Dodge runs great no problems I ll stick with the dodge because I like the power the 6 spd and I get 19 MPG empty with the 1 ton 4x4 the ford was just bad news


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

The "Screaming Deamon" "Triple Nickle" 555 Detroit would be my choice........ Doubt it would pass emissions though.


----------



## GimmeDeal (Mar 18, 2005)

I've been happy with my with my Ford 02 4X4 7.3. I've got 112k on it now and no problems. Get 16.5 and 19.5 calculated and it's still strong. Superchips programmer, Banks turbo back exhaust and AFE intake since it was a month old. Wouldn't think of trading for a 6.0 and not sure about the 6.4. 

I might consider a 5.9 cummins if they didn't wrap a Dodge around it.

Fred


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

My 5.9 CTD gets my vote


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Should have made a poll on this one.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I just got back from a 650 mile round trip to Dallas and Denton (A&M women's swim meet) and got 18.8 mpg calculated in my 06 Dodge CTD 3500 4X4. Love the truck! I'm thinking of getting a set of the Dynatrack free-spin front hubs. It should increase the mileage and help with front axle u-joint and bearing longevity. But at almost $2,000 I'm dragging my feet a bit. Does anyone here have experience with this kit?


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*What 6.4 Problems*

I haven't seen any problems out of my 6.4, great truck, much better than the
5.9 I sold.


----------

